# Sea Trials = Haines Hunter Speed Boat



## HoboSyke (Mar 14, 2008)

Shot these for a friend the other day. He dropped me out on a yacht so I could get a good vantage point. Taken on a 70-200 lens. I need 400mm for these next time so ill be getting the 100-400L canon lens.

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.







13.





14.




15.




16.





Feedback please.


----------



## Heck (Mar 14, 2008)

You friend got issues.  thats insane such a big motor on a small boat lol. Looks like fun and painfull at the same time. Good shots nice and sharp.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 14, 2008)

Hah, nice shots.. I love how you captured the shot in #6.

How fast was he going in the boat? And how hard/easy was it to shoot?


----------



## Renair (Mar 14, 2008)

Engine is waaayyyyy too big for the boat.  Looks dangerous or is your friend trying to compensate for something!!!!  LOL


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 14, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Hah, nice shots.. I love how you captured the shot in #6.
> 
> How fast was he going in the boat? And how hard/easy was it to shoot?


 

You mean in general for the shots or number 6 in particular?

Well about 110kmh, but thats not flat out. Shots werent too hard, shot about 150 shots and had about 30 keepers. Alot of them were to short as I was only using a 200mm lens. I just set my 40D to TV at 1/1600 shutter and had it on AI SERVO mode to focus on the moving boat. 


And no, that motor isn't too big for that boat, the hull is rated at 225hp so its within the range for the motor being used. :mrgreen:


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 16, 2008)

***********BUMP************


----------



## Ronman (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice action, I like 5 and 12 a lot.  My kind a power to weight ratio.


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thirteen is my favorite, i love the color of the water and the feeling of the picture, reminds me of summer while we are suffering in the winter in upstate NY!


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 20, 2008)

BUMP


----------

